# Grouse study



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Here is a link that all grouse hunters will find very informative. The link takes you to a study conducted for the purpose to find out why grouse have been declining in numbers. www.dnr.state.md.us/wildlife/acqrpr_finalreport1.pdf


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

www.dnr.state.md.us/wildlife/acgrpr_finalreport1.pdf


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Now the second one works. Very informative study done.


----------

